# Changes to World of Hyatt (brand loyalty ?) program - effective November 1, 2018



## WBP (Oct 23, 2018)

https://world.hyatt.com/content/gp/...4534L_H100000778760210G00074534L20181022MMAUS


----------



## WalnutBaron (Oct 24, 2018)

The Points Guy hasn't weighed in on this change yet, but here is Travel Codex's take. In one word, BAD.


----------



## Sapper (Oct 24, 2018)

WalnutBaron said:


> The Points Guy hasn't weighed in on this change yet, but here is Travel Codex's take. In one word, BAD.



Ask and you shall receive:
https://thepointsguy.com/news/hyatt-confirms-points-cash-devaluation-additional-changes/

Maybe Hyatt moved the knuckle heads who thought up the HPP over to the World of Hyatt program. Lots of unhappy customers with this move.


----------



## WBP (Oct 24, 2018)

What was once of "brand loyalty programs (attached)."

I don't know what to call the things of today.


----------



## WalnutBaron (Oct 25, 2018)

Sapper said:


> Ask and you shall receive:
> https://thepointsguy.com/news/hyatt-confirms-points-cash-devaluation-additional-changes/
> 
> Maybe Hyatt moved the knuckle heads who thought up the HPP over to the World of Hyatt program. Lots of unhappy customers with this move.


TPG must be crying in his beer (or whatever it is he drinks). For years, he was a huge fan and advocate of Starwood and Hyatt, and really despised the Marriott Rewards program. With this move by Hyatt, the two premier programs are gone. Hyatt has announced a significant devaluation and SPG has been absorbed into Marriott.

At least Marriott's takeover of Starwood's program has been less painful than most had expected. 

But, regardless, the landscape of the loyalty programs has changed significantly over the past 12 months.


----------



## Sapper (Oct 25, 2018)

WalnutBaron said:


> TPG must be crying in his beer (or whatever it is he drinks). For years, he was a huge fan and advocate of Starwood and Hyatt, and really despised the Marriott Rewards program. With this move by Hyatt, the two premier programs are gone. Hyatt has announced a significant devaluation and SPG has been absorbed into Marriott.
> 
> At least Marriott's takeover of Starwood's program has been less painful than most had expected.
> 
> But, regardless, the landscape of the loyalty programs has changed significantly over the past 12 months.



I'll admit, I have been a fan boy of Hyatt for years. When they changed to the "World of Hyatt" program, I should have seen the writing on the wall. 

With these programs turning into shells of their former selves, I am beginning to think that I need to find a credit card that is a simple cash back as opposed to all the "points" type cards.  People, my self included, who have saved Hyatt points (and other systems too) for years are receiving a swift kick to the shorts with roughly a weeks notice to a substantial downgrade. It truly shows where the customer loyalty resides on the brands side of the equation.  I can get a cash back card, and every month or year just have the accrued value dumped back onto the card. No games.


----------



## WalnutBaron (Oct 25, 2018)

Sapper said:


> I'll admit, I have been a fan boy of Hyatt for years. When they changed to the "World of Hyatt" program, I should have seen the writing on the wall.
> 
> With these programs turning into shells of their former selves, I am beginning to think that I need to find a credit card that is a simple cash back as opposed to all the "points" type cards.  People, my self included, who have saved Hyatt points (and other systems too) for years are receiving a swift kick to the shorts with roughly a weeks notice to a substantial downgrade. It truly shows where the customer loyalty resides on the brands side of the equation.  I can get a cash back card, and every month or year just have the accrued value dumped back onto the card. No games.


Agreed. The loyalty programs have calculated that--because members have so much invested in these programs (both in terms of years of experience and a presumed large points balance)--members will hang in there even though they're being treated like crap. This especially applies to members who have earned status and the privileges that go with it. It's a risky calculation, and the long-term results of that calculation remain to be seen.


----------



## SHG (Oct 26, 2018)

Sapper said:


> I'll admit, I have been a fan boy of Hyatt for years. When they changed to the "World of Hyatt" program, I should have seen the writing on the wall.
> 
> With these programs turning into shells of their former selves, I am beginning to think that I need to find a credit card that is a simple cash back as opposed to all the "points" type cards.



I just had to respond to this comment. I figured this out a few years ago. Had to convince my wife about it before she would give up the card that gave airline points. There were just too many issues trying to use these points programs. This airline does not have the flight you need, that airline is not in the system, another airline is too expensive. On and on. With cash, they give me my money, I put it in my pocket and buy whatever I want. Never have to make decisions based on what they say I can have. Once again it proves, CASH IS KING!!!!!


----------



## WalnutBaron (Oct 26, 2018)

SHG said:


> I just had to respond to this comment. I figured this out a few years ago. Had to convince my wife about it before she would give up the card that gave airline points. There were just too many issues trying to use these points programs. This airline does not have the flight you need, that airline is not in the system, another airline is too expensive. On and on. With cash, they give me my money, I put it in my pocket and buy whatever I want. Never have to make decisions based on what they say I can have. Once again it proves, CASH IS KING!!!!!


For what it's worth, I love the Ultimate Rewards program offered by the Chase Sapphire Reserve card. It's better than cash, as long as you love to travel. Why? Because if you book travel through the Orbitz website using your Ultimate Rewards account, you get an automatic 20% discount on all travel pricing when using your points. That's better than cash! True, it's not as flexible as cash, but since most of us on TUG are, by definition, lovers of vacation travel, the Chase Ultimate Rewards travel option is an outstanding way to use points.


----------



## Kal (Oct 26, 2018)

With airline miles cards I always look for the cheapest purchase price for the trip then see how many miles it would take to do the same trip.  It becomes a simple calculation of price per mile.  I set a threshold and if the price per mile is too low, I save the miles and buy the trip.  On average, it's amazing how little value you receive for each mile.


----------

